# brief, intense abdominal pains



## skinnykidsmom

My 11 year old son has been suffering from episodes of stomach pains for about 6 months or so. They come on out of nowhere, last about 5 minutes or so, and then just go away. He tends to get this once, maybe twice a day...often just before dinner, or at bedtime, or when he wakes in the morning. Nothing seems to trigger it other than this possible link to an empty stomach. We had him seen by a surgeon to rule out hernia, as the pains were low in the groin area on the right side, and some slightly higer. Ultrasound revealed no abnormalities there or w/ appendics. Pain has continued and the other day he had an intense episode much higher up ...dead center right under the rib cage. He got very sweaty, and said he had trouble breathing, and felt like he "had a second heart beat" We went to the family doctor again yesterday and he has ordered a Meckel Scan to rule out Meckels diverticulum. When I asked him what we do if that doesn't turn out to be the cause,he just said, "we call it IBS". Here's the rub,....He has no changes or irregularities in his bowel movements. No blood, no loose stools or mucus or constipation. He IS a very picky eater so most of the time there isn't much in there to come out! But otherwise he is healthy and growing, albeit on a shorter scale than his peers. I questioned the Dr. if it could be IBS w/o changes in bowel habits/consitency and he said yes. How accurate is this? If the Meckle's Scan comes back negative, do I "just call it IBS" or should I pursue further diagnosis?


----------



## Auroraheart

Have they checked him for kidney stones? I had many ultrasounds as well, and they never saw mine; yet I had 3. Mine were pains, like twinges that were uncomfortable for years before an actual "attack".I also had a Meckel's Diverticulectomy when I was 12 years old....my doctors never caught mine early then either. Mine was discovered when it ruptured and I almost died. (vomiting and lost 10 lbs in 12 hours etc) I didn't have bowel irregularities before then either btw.


----------



## kyestar

Makes me wonder if your docs are even aware that appendicitis does not show up on an ultrasound (not all the time, anyway).


----------



## skinnykidsmom

Yes, but would it be going on for such a long time (6 months) with no other apparent symptoms...i.e. fever, nausea, tenderness outside of the brief pain episode??


----------



## Auroraheart

Yes...people can have what is called a "rumbling appendix" which means symptoms but not enough to sound off the alarm bells for doctors


----------



## skinnykidsmom

Would the upper pain (central right under the sternum be consistent with that? Or just the lower right ones? )


----------



## Auroraheart

Thats where my "twinges" from my kidney stones were. At least that is my analysis of it.







I have not had them since they took the stones out. Has he been checked for gall bladder as well?


----------



## PAMom

I was wondering if you have any news about your son yet. My son (11 now) had similar presenting symptoms (abdominal pains in morning, sometimes other times of day, without diarrhea, but with perhaps a little constipation, but nothing much out of ordinary)two years ago. In all the time it took for tests to rule out other ailments, and a lot of missed school, we finally narrowed it down to IBS. We changed diet to high fiber, low fat and started him on Levsin. He was back to his normal self. About three months after, we weaned him off Levsin, and on a "healthy diet" he was ok. Now a year and a half later he has had another bout of stomach pain(still no major diarrhea or constipation) and is on Levsin again. We are in the process of getting him back on the good diet he had been on. I was hoping that it was not IBS, but sounds like it is. Anyway, don't rule out other possibilities for your son, however, apparently IBS sufferers don't always have D. and/or C. problems. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## skinnykidsmom

We had a Meckel Scan and ruled out Meckel's Diverticulum and then were finally reffered to a pediatric Gastroenterologist. He feels pretty certain, that absaint any other symptoms, we are dealing with IBS even though there is no Diarhea or constipation. He has prescribed a higher fiber diet supplemented by citrocil and a stool softener and we've been at it about a week now. I think there probably is some improvement...he's still had a couple bouts but they haven't been as severe, so I hopefully we're headed in the right direction. If anything, it will guide him toward healthier eating if he can see a direct result of when he eats fruits and vegs. he is without pain, and when he refuses them and fills up on milk and white bread he has problems. Believe me, the healthy choices are always here....he just is SO picky. Lastly, the PGE has also ordered a Lactose Intolerance test as a precaution just to be sure. My son's favorite food is MILK and more MILK and cheese so if this is an allergy issue its a big one. Thanks for you concern and questions. ITs reassuring to hear you had a similar situation and were able to resolve/ control it with diet.


----------

